

Ask HN: Where do you buy your health care? - hh

I have been working as a programmer for 15 years now.  Currently, I have a good job at a major company.  I have a wife and a kid.  I am thinking about starting my own company but I am not sure about the health care insurance.  I have look at this site http://www.freelancersunion.org, which is very affordable but it doesn't have a plan for Texan.  Please let me know if you know any other good options.<p>Thank you
======
subpixel
I'm a former Freelancers Union member and though the plans are quite good in
NY, they're not so hot outside of that area. The fact is they aren't a union
and they aren't an insurance provider either. They're a membership
organization that negotiates group eligibility and rates. There are other
types of groups that do this as well, perhaps one where you live that has
better relationships with your state's dominant HMOs.

I have private coverage purchased directly from my local Blue Cross/Blue
Shield. I don't recommend this route, it's low-cost, but the coverage is full
of loopholes. The advantage of a group like Freelancers Union is that the
plans are vetted for "gotchas" and providers don't want to piss off thousands
of customers who are semi-organized.

If you do go the retail route, be very careful. I'd liken the experience to
buying electronics out of the back of a truck.

------
portman
Don't let healthcare stop you from starting your own company. You can get
COBRA continuation coverage for 18 months.

I'm currently using COBRA continuation coverage; this is the second time I've
done so in 10 years, and it's a great way to keep your same health plan while
starting up a new venture. With any luck, within 18 months your new company
will have the critical mass to get your own small business plan.

